# Move to another State with PR 190 Visa



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi, 

I received PR 190 visa from NSW government 3 months ago. 

I continuously applied for jobs in NSW and nothing went onto success so far. However, I was accepted for a job in QLD for a council job. 

So, Can I move to QLD and what is the procedure should I follow? 

Should I let NSW know about my move and can they stop me from moving to another state if I give clear evidence of my employment rejection letters etc? 

Kind Regards !!


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

NCH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received PR 190 visa from NSW government 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


I know there is a special procedure which you need to follow and get the approval from NSW state.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

insider580 said:


> I know there is a special procedure which you need to follow and get the approval from NSW state.


Where can I find the procedure or could you please explain it as you know?


----------



## Cap_ross (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi,

I have a similar situation where i have 190 from south australia but its hard to get even a phone call for interview. I have applied many jobs on seek and linked in but no response. I also want to know more on the process if i want to move to another state. Also, i would like to know does it impact our future PR renewal or citizenship application in future?

Thanks and appreciate your help.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

NCH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received PR 190 visa from NSW government 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

Do you have any Visa conditions on your visa, if yes, then you cant move inter-state. If you dont have the conditions then you have to let NSW know that you want to move to QLD as you got the offer from there and they might release you. Make sure to inform your state before moving.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Do you have any Visa conditions on your visa, if yes, then you cant move inter-state. If you dont have the conditions then you have to let NSW know that you want to move to QLD as you got the offer from there and they might release you. Make sure to inform your state before moving.


Conditions are not mentioned in 190 VISA, but when they send pre-invite we agreed to stay for 2 years in NSW.

I can submit my request, but really wonder what if they stop me from moving because I really want this job.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Cap_ross said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a similar situation where i have 190 from south australia but its hard to get even a phone call for interview. I have applied many jobs on seek and linked in but no response. I also want to know more on the process if i want to move to another state. Also, i would like to know does it impact our future PR renewal or citizenship application in future?
> 
> Thanks and appreciate your help.


Hi Mate,

The process is same where you need to inform your state that you were not able to secure a a job in SA and you want to make a move to some other state. Also, if you got the offer letter from the other state then that will make your case stronger to move inter state. 



> if i want to move to another state. Also, i would like to know does it impact our future PR renewal or citizenship application in future?


To be honest, no one will be able to give you the correct information on this. I personally know many people who moved inter-state without even informing the SA. But still, those people are not yet eligible for the citizenship, so none of them have applied for the RRV or Citizenship yet.

I do know about the NSW where they have clearly written a mail to one of their sponsored candidate who was living in SA, that "You need to make a move to NSW within (3-4months - I dont know the exact time frame) to complete your moral obligation with the state. Also, you would have not granted the visa if NSW would have not sponsored you. So, we urge you to come back and live in NSW for the 2 years or we have to inform the IMMI about the same and will withdraw the 5 points allocated to you for the state sponsorship."

For SA we haven't seen any such revert yet, but again the choice is yours.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

Any more suggestions?


----------



## basu_sb (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi, 

I received PR 190 visa from NSW government few months ago. 
I continuously applied for jobs in NSW and nothing went onto success so far. In parallel, I`m looking out for options of moving to Australia from my present organisations itself. Unfortunately, all the new projects coming up within my organisation is based out of Melbourne or Brisbane. 

My question is if my organisation agrees to send me to any non-sponsored state, what type of VISA would be required ? Do I need to apply separately for Temporary work VISA ( 401 ) for those state or is there any provision to do some amendment in existing 190 which allows you to work outside sponsored state. 

Kind Regards !!


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

NCH said:


> Conditions are not mentioned in 190 VISA, but when they send pre-invite we agreed to stay for 2 years in NSW.
> 
> I can submit my request, but really wonder what if they stop me from moving because I really want this job.


Hi mate,

There are some candidates who got their 190 visa in year 2017 with the "104 weeks" as a condition. It doesn't mean that everyone would have got the conditions but I have seen people migrating to SA on their 190 visa with this condition.

Also, one of my friend has been denied the Resident status because he didn't completed the "MORAL OBLIGATION" to stay 2 years in the nominated state. He has been asked to first fulfil this moral obligation and then apply for Residency.


----------



## Cap_ross (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi, 
I have 190 from South Australia but can i work in another state for few months like 4 months and then move to adelaide as it will give me a chance to get familiar with Australia market? Will that violate my 2 years moral obligation? Anyone have same experience? Thanks.

Rgds
Himanshoo


----------



## Aldarin.Dsilva23 (Apr 30, 2018)

Loads of ******** if you say that RRV was rejected and DIBP asking someone to fulfill the moral obligation.
Also when you have a residency why would you need to apply for residency again?
You need a visa ( travel facility).
DIBP looks only at the visa condition and state obligation is no where a concern to DIBP.
Did you ever look into the RRV visa applcation?


----------

